# Incision and drainage of perineal abscess



## daniel

This one has me stumped.

Male patient.

After a time out was done, we then started with manual inspection, the patient was no sacral decubitus ulcer wound that was opened. With probing of this, we were unable to extend into the scrotum. The right hemiscrotum was indurated, but there was no fluctuance appreciated. The right testis was palpable and no masses were felt on it. We then made incision in the perineum in a vertical fashion and then carried dissection downwards towards the sacral area and then the open wounds and indurated tissue could be felt. We then continued this finger dissection upwards towards the right hemiscrotum area, this did not extend into the scrotum, but does tract into the right groin/right periscrotal area and that point in time ther was seen to be serosanguineous fluid, but purulent material. We then used copious amounts of bacitracin irrigation to irrigate this area out as well as the connectin area between our perineal incision and the open wound on the sacrum. A penrose drain was then guided through this area to keep it open for drainage and then at this point in time, hemostasis was assured, then we packed the area with betdine.


----------



## syllingk

Tough one. You might look at 10061 or 20005


----------

